# Diamond Resorts Members



## kalima (Feb 7, 2014)

I just want to let you know that I have found a really super useful Facebook page for diamond members!...It is full of tips & experiences & am learning so much from the members there..The page is just called Diamond Resort Members. (definitely NOT to be confused with the official diamond page)..


----------

